# September Sales and Targets - What are your aims?



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

With August officially over and with the holidays coming to an end...

Anyway, what are your sales targets for September?

Some say August is/was a slow month due to holidays etc. But how about September? Are you expecting sales to pick up? Do they generally pick up during this month?

I've set a target of 100 sales this month. Hopefully will get an Book blast ad at the end of the month.

I aim to have another book completed, and release it at Christmas.

So what are your targets?


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

To sell more than august, which turned out to be my best month yet- of course, that's highly subjective. I sold less than 100. Maybe less than 50..

Hoping with halloween round the corner, horror sales will pick up. Most importantly, wishing i could get another five good reviews so bookbub will take my money...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

My main goal is to see the second two books of my fantasy trilogy get some sales.  The first book is now free, and that was my whole point in making it that way.  

I've also got a second volume of history coming out this month, and I'm interested to see if the first will get a boost because of that.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

My goal is at least 3 new titles released - #3 in my 3-part series (plus the bundle, not counting it as a separate release), a western historical(ish) romance (novella), and a bbw erotic romance (novella). I hope that will revive sales for about a 12k month, but the only thing I can control, of course, is actually getting the new releases done and out. 

Historically, my August 2013 was $1100 less than August 2012, and my September 2012 was $1100 less than my August 2012. I hope that doesn't mean September is weaker than August. It really comes down to how much product you are getting out, how many platforms you are leveraging across, and how many forms (print, audio, ebook) you are leveraging. (I want to get some more pbacks out and work on my first audiobook this month, too, but those likely won't contribute to this month's income.)


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd be very happy with 50 sales.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

I'd like to hit 100 sales for the first time.  The closest I've got so far is 87 a couple of months ago.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm doing a NetGalley promotion, so my main goal is to get more reviews.

I've also sent bookmarks and note cards to DragonCon and WorldCon with friends (wish I could be at either one!) and have already seen one sale that's probably due to that. My goal is to see whether using bookmarks and note cards as publicity at SF conventions works.

I don't think my book is big enough or has enough reviews for some of the big advertising sites like POI and BookBub (Doesn't BookBub have a minimum page requirement?), so I have to try alternate ways to advertise.


----------



## Nihilist (Aug 9, 2013)

I want to put out another 19 shorts. Between my backlog and the time on my hands I have a fighting chance. I would love to double my numbers across the board, too. So I want to sell about 400 stories.  

Now, if only I could get off the boards and get to work...


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

15,000 or bust.

We're doing a massive marketing blitz in September, and besides, my birthday is this month.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

This will be very interesting to read at the end of the month.
OK - I have no promotions running this month. Half the books unpublished, so I'm going for 300. Think it's double August and the sales figures before the Summer slump.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm burying my head in the sand. I'm editing my latest and concentrating on that and that alone. Whenever I'm this close to the end, worrying about sales becomes nothing but a distraction. In a way it's nice, not bothering to check ranks or KDP and all that, but it's all cyclical. I'll soon be back to the routine.


----------



## Eric Rasbold (Aug 27, 2013)

Joe_Nobody said:


> 15,000 or bust.
> 
> We're doing a massive marketing blitz in September, and besides, my birthday is this month.


Happy Birthday - hope you get your wish!

I'd be happy with 15K as well, sales or dollars, but since this is technically only my third month in, I would like to see 1000 sales total over my 13 books. We got close to 350 for August and I am STOKED off of just that!

Good Luck to all, and May Your Dow Never Jones!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a promo on one series and a new release in another, so that should keep those two going, but my other series are dropping like Miley Cyrus's self-esteem.

I'd be pretty happy for sales to hold constant.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm wrapping up edits on a book and not focusing on sales at all right now. Some of the dust will settle by October, though, so I'll be looking at marketing and advertising starting then. Concentration on making sales will be shortly thereafter.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy birthday already, Joe. 

As for my target? Same as for each month: just keep going. No retreat and no surrender. That sorta thing, you know.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd like someone other than my mother and a few close guy friends to buy my book.  

Then again, I just published and am not really doing anything to promote the book, so what can you expect?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I managed to pass 1,000 sales in August, so I'd like to see a repeat of that (thank you, steamy space opera, for lifting my sales out of the doldrums!). 

I do have a re-release of a small press–published book coming out in mid-September, and that should help as well, since I don't plan on having a new novel out until November.


----------



## scribblr (Aug 20, 2010)

Joe_Nobody said:


> 15,000 or bust.
> 
> We're doing a massive marketing blitz in September, and besides, my birthday is this month.


Happy Birthday, Joe. Best of luck with the blitz.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

The only thing I can control is my output. I promised the fans of my two open series that I would publish the final books and finally put those to bed this fall. I plan to finish/publish one and get the first draft done on the other in September. In between, I'd like to take a swag at some more shorts ala the Joe Konrath 8-hour challenge. If I manage all of that, it'll be a miracle.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I have no way to control my sales, so I don't set targets. I just finished editing a novel for another author. My focus now will be finishing my WIP by the end of September. 

I am not doing any marketing in September, saving up for a big push in the holiday season when I will have a new novel out.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Joe_Nobody said:


> 15,000 or bust.
> 
> We're doing a massive marketing blitz in September, and besides, my birthday is this month.


All the best birthdays are in September. You, Barry Gibb, Salma Hayek, Stephen King, me.

I have no real sales goals for the month. I have a novella that is launching on the 3rd and hopefully a novel by the 30th.


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

Would like to break $500 in U.S. Kindle royalties this month. Have a sequel to 'Bright Horizons' coming out, and a Silo Sage short story, so I think I have a shot at it.


----------



## Lyle S Tanner (Apr 5, 2013)

Sales-wise, I'm hoping to sell one of each book.

In terms of everything else, I'm going to get the collected edition done this month. 11 short stories, edited and formatted and ready to go up for October. And then, with a little luck, learning InDesign well enough to get the book formatted and ready for Createspace in October too.


----------



## emnoble (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll be releasing a short novel, hopefully that will boost sales some.  If not, maybe the next novel will.  Or the next one!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Last year when this began, I had a goal of simply getting paid every month ($10/month)

Most of this year, the goal has been for the books to pay for my website ($21.99/month)

After the last couple of months where I've doubled that in the middle of the summer slump, I'm moving targets to $50/month.

This month I'm dropping the third Descendants Collection and the first Complete Volume 1 for the same series, which is the one for dedicated fans of the webserial (with extras and other shinies.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I would love a repeat of August but I won't be promoting as much this month while I get the next book finished and work towards getting that out. Just being able to get a payment cheque out of Amazon feels pretty good lol


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Another Sept birthday  

I have no sales goals for this month.  I'm going overseas in the middle of the month so my main goal is to get my new novel ready to send out ARCs.  Plus I'm applying for a grant and need to write a 500 word "artist statement".  I'm thinking that might end up being harder writing than an entire novel!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Joe_Nobody said:


> 15,000 or bust.
> 
> We're doing a massive marketing blitz in September, and besides, my birthday is this month.


Happy Birthday.....if it doesn't happen in September, sure it will do in October


----------



## Bre_Faucheux (Aug 29, 2013)

If I get a few sales this month, I will be happy. Heck, if I get one I will be happy. Just starting out, so my expectations are not too high.

My main goal is to get my second book out there and get started on my third. If I could finish my third I would be on cloud nine. Or possibly a short story. We'll see.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

My only goal is to finish revisions and finally get something out in October. Have been working on a few things so another goal is to have a second book ready before the holidays.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Sales wise: sell something. Already did that today so I'm good for the rest of the month.

Non-sales wise: Get out #19 novella (done), put the final touches on two other ones which have been lingering on my hard drive, and figure out some way to get my Facebook page awesome. So if anyone has an awesome FB page directed towards preteens or teens, let me know so I can go stalk your page for a bit.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like to maintain my Amazon.com sales and hopefully do well via Storybundle, which is featuring my book this month. At the moment I'm nervous about how the storybundle fans will like the book. I'm hoping they will want to buy the third book straight away, but I think they might also be quite discerning SF fans and will probably hate the romance. So some nice reviews would also be great. 

I'd like to start selling better in the UK, but I think I might be best pulling the books from Kobo and Smash to get into Select so I can boost visibility in the UK. I can't do that until Storybundle is over in a few weeks. I might leave that for a few months--wait for the January sales.


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

I'd love my August sales to be repeated in Sept., but that's unlikely to happen. I'll concentrate on writing and try to get another 50k words done on book 2 of my fantasy series and 10-20k on my sci-fi novel.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Sold 383 books in august-373 after the refunds. Would like to break 400 in Sept. Depends on what happens with the new book I am working on. If I will meet, the 400 plus mark.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll be publishing a new book probably under the wire just before I go on an overseas trip.

Sales targets are outside my control, so I don't set any.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd like to get the prequel to my fantasy series to go free on Amazon, finish my WIP, and sort out paperback versions of all my books, ready for the Christmas season.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

My main goal this month is to hit 1000 books sold across all titles (currently 11).
I also plan to put up at least 2 new titles to help with that goal.
And I'd like a four-figure income month please, thanks.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm working to release my novelette, _The Hunted_, this month and to achieve better sales numbers.

Also, the Konrath challenge inspired me to write a series of flash fiction sized vignettes. They're fictionalized stories based on my retail experiences. The goal is to complete and release the first volume this month.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Publishing a new book this month and keeping my fingers crossed that the sales momentum from August (because of a freebie) continues for a while.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

MitchHogan said:


> I'd love my August sales to be repeated in Sept., but that's unlikely to happen.


Me too. July and August were amazing months for me. I would love for September to be the same, but it's highly unlikely. If I can earn $1000 this month (a huge drop from July/August), I'd be very happy.

No new releases this month, but I have two paid ads scheduled, so we'll see what happens. I haven't tried Bookbub yet because I wanted to wait until book two in the series was out (in December). However, if I see sales slipping too much, I might just go for it.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My September goal is to publish Yesterday to Tomorrow, sequel to When Least Expected. I had planned a June release, but life got in the way. My cover is ready and waiting. Family demands are high this month, but I'm determined to hit that publish button in September.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy birthday to all my fellow New Year's Indiscretions!


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm releasing BLACK, the first in a new noir Hollywood PI series, Sept. 10, so that should pick sales up. With a new novel releasing roughly every 30 days from then till the end of the year, I'm hoping for the best.

And some massive news in November that should be a game changer, I'm thinking. Let's just say I'm optimistic.

I'm really excited about BLACK. Wish I knew how to upload an image. The cover's Godhead.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a new book out mid September, so I'm hoping for 50 sales across both titles. And a successful free promo for book 1. A few thousand downloads would be nice.


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm hoping to release two YA short stories and at least one of my languishing erotic romances. No sales goals for me.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

My goal is to make at least four sales in September.

And...DONE!

Seriously, though, I'm going to focus on something I can control, like word count. (GOAL: 100,000 new words of fiction in September)

David


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

My numbers to date:

2012 Dec: 6
2013 Jan: 38
2013 Feb: 168
2013 Mar: 190
2013 Apr: 224
2013 May: 135
2013 Jun: 72
2013 Jul: 72
2013 Aug: 39

August was one of my worst months to date, with 39 sales over five books.
Surely September couldn't get worse than that. I'm hopeful that things will pick up soon, and I'd go back to 5 digits instead of 6 on the Amazon rank. Anywhere in the 50,000 range is good news for me.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

I don't have enough product yet to make a mark. I got my first book up on Kindle in May this year.

I have a second novel (which is really my first because I have been working on it for four years).  It's almost ready to go. It needs to go for a final report and then a proof read and it needs a cover. I plan to get it out before the end of the year.

I shall start my second YA, which I am plotting now, and I'll get the first draft down in this year's Nanowrimo.

Hopefully, when I have more to offer, I'll start to see more sales.

I'm pleased to say that Far Out does have a following, but I need to offer my readers more.

Happy Birthday to you birthday people and good luck to everybody toiling away at the typeface and promoting their books.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

No sales goals--although I do plan a couple of small promos in September. 

Big goal is to finish the third in my Salt Spring Island friends trilogy. Should have been done by now. ...sigh... So no more procrastinating for me.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

I'd like to continue publishing a new release every weekend. Hopefully the sales will take care of themselves. I'm intrigued by the idea that the summer slump leads into better sales in the autumn, so hope to experience this phenomenon for myself.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

All of them, haha.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

All the hundreds!

First goal: 100 sales total (I'm on 91, so good chance of this)
2nd goal: $100 in a month
3rd goal: £100 in a month
4th goal: 100 books in a month
5th goal: the above 3 again, from a single store!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Vaalingrade said:


> Happy birthday to all my fellow New Year's Indiscretions!


Ha ha! I have a New Year's indiscretion, but her birthday's not till the end of September. I think you got your calculations wrong.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been quietly working away on a line of short sea tales. Just putting the finishing touches to the fourth in that series today.

I would like to fire a little life into my Kindle sales - which have been somewhat dismal over the summer.

September should be a "get ready" month. I would REALLY like to push a promotion down the pipes in October in time for Halloween - the season of booga-booga.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been quietly working away on a line of short sea tales. Just putting the finishing touches to the fourth in that series today.

I would like to fire a little life into my Kindle sales - which have been somewhat dismal over the summer.

September should be a "get ready" month. I would REALLY like to push a promotion down the pipes in October in time for Halloween - the season of booga-booga.


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

To beat last months 3 sales and release our next short story and trilogy collection book


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm just writing the next two books as fast as I can. Hoping to publish the first book in a 4-part serial next month.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Writing, and more writing. I hope to sell at least 1 book a day, if I do more than that, then that will make me happy.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

My goal is to put out another book and sell more than last month and I'm already halfway there. I'm claiming a great month.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

I plan to publish my Konrath-inspired short before I have to rededicate myself to thesis work.  I wasn't able to participate in the original challenge, but I still took it to heart and I'm pretty happy with the results.  Maybe then I'll be able to get another short done around mid-month.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sold about 370 books in August. I Want to sell around 500 in September, but I'm thinking this is a long shot   I did a lot of promo work in August/July, but I'm probably busy with my job in September, so much so that I'll barely have the time to put out as much as I did in the vacation.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, all for whom it's pertinent. 



cegesmith said:


> The only thing I can control is my output.


This. I have a novel to come out this month (September 10th!), and another wherein I _should_ be finishing the first draft soon&#8230;and two novelettes, a sweet PR novella, and a few other things on my to-finish list.



Vaalingrade said:


> Happy birthday to all my fellow New Year's Indiscretions!


*coughs on water* Oh, amusing!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've managed to get over 150 total sales in a month three times, but not for several months now. My aim is to crack that figure again. No funds for advertising though (invested my advertising budget - pitifully small in Scrivener) but had a new book out last month which might help.

With a fair wind and a smiling god or two it might be possible!


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Aim is to make a million by the end of September

Slow start, but it is expected from the UK.

Over here in the UK, school is starting, so everyone is busy. By the end of this week it all should be settled back to normal.


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Sales have been dropping off a bit in the last few months, but I have an ENT book of the day in a couple of days for the first book in my trilogy, so I'm hoping that will help kick things back into gear. If I get back to the 1000 mark, I'd be pretty happy. New book release at the end of the month.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't usually set sales goals. I prefer production goals, myself. So I'm targeting 60k new words this month. That will finish off the urban fantasy novel I am working on, and the dark fantasy novella I set aside to work on it.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd like to sell a few in September,  but my main goal is to resist checking my sales reports till the end of the month.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be happy with 5000. I have a new book coming out this month, so maybe.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

September hopefully will be the launch of book #2 in my _*DENVER AFTER DARK*_ Suspense Series, *CRIES IN THE NIGHT*.

A stretch goal is the release of the first in the series of my _New Adult series_, *SCANDALS *titled *BABY DADDY*. First draft done...We'll see.

Then promotion preparation for the prize ceremony at the Reader's Favorite awards in Miami and the Texas Book Fair in Austin.

Busy month. Need to finish plotting two more books.


----------



## NothingToSeeHere... (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Such a huge variety of goals here, some in the hundreds, some in the millions!  I'm hoping to get about 100 paid sales.


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

I begin each month with the goal of selling, at minimum, five copies a day between my two titles.  The rest is gravy to me, or cream cheese frosting, or banana pudding.  Whatever your flavor.  I will say that the past three months have far exceeded my expectations. I also hope to have my third novel, Arnco, a little past halfway complete by 9/30.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Mmmmm.....gravy....


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I would love to improve on my August sales, but that may prove difficult since those numbers were juiced by a new release. Also, I'd like to sell more on platforms other than Amazon - just to avoid having all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't have a sales goal for the month, because I'm not interested in making myself cry.  

However, I do have some promo goals. I plan to revise and relaunch my 8-hour challenge story (which by the end of the week, should be a novelette instead of a short story), and announce it officially. So far, I haven't told anyone about it but the other 8-hr challengers -- no tweets, no FB, no mailing list or anything. So that should get me at least 10 sales, lol! Maybe 20, but I don't want to get too eager.  

And then I have a KBoards promo for EWTF this weekend too, so that might get me a couple, if I drop down to $2.99 for a couple days. 

But my most important goal for September is to write! I want at least 25K between two projects.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Sales average is about 20% below Augusts'. Hoping I can rightfully blame kids going back to school and money being tight, for this. 

179 sales so far.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

S. Shine said:


> Sales average is about 20% below Augusts'. Hoping I can rightfully blame kids going back to school and money being tight, for this.
> 
> 179 sales so far.


My sales are also down from August.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Been a slow month. Saw my first paid return too. I'm just going to concentrate on my writing and try to finish the next 8 books.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone seeing the supposed recovery from the summer slum yet?  I sure as hell don't. In fact, I'm seeing a downgrade, not an upgrade.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

August was great - I averaged a book a day, although it petered off towards the end of the month. September has been dire: 2 books on the 2nd and nothing at all since.


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

I just soft-launched the Kindle edition yesterday, and waiting till the 19th for the print version's availability before I publicize, so I have no September sales goals. We'll see, and set targets and expectations in October.

Best of Luck, everyone.

Regards
Steve


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Rinelle Grey said:


> I have a new book out mid September, so I'm hoping for 50 sales across both titles. And a successful free promo for book 1. A few thousand downloads would be nice.


Well, today I hit my sales goals for September. 51 sales across both books, and nearly 3500 downloads for my free promo. I'm pretty happy with that, since there's still a week of the month to go.

How's everyone else doing towards their goals? Think you'll make them?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Well, today I hit my sales goals for September. 51 sales across both books, and nearly 3500 downloads for my free promo. I'm pretty happy with that, since there's still a week of the month to go.
> 
> How's everyone else doing towards their goals? Think you'll make them?


Congrats!

I hit my target too, which was at least $1000 in sales. I have an ad running next week on the I Love Vampires website. The novel just went up for sale at B&N (no more Select for me!), so hopefully the ad will get things moving there.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Sales are picking up again. Have a promo at the end of the month too! Could still hit that 100 mark!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

My sales are down this month on last month which was my best ever, but I expected that after things settled down with the new release I had at the end of July. I think I'm still going to hit 500 for the month at the rate I'm going which is around half of what I did for August. I've got a blog tour that has just kicked off so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoping to keep sales steady on both UK and US, August turned out to be a good month for me.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

ClarissaWild said:


> Sold about 370 books in August. I Want to sell around 500 in September, but I'm thinking this is a long shot  I did a lot of promo work in August/July, but I'm probably busy with my job in September, so much so that I'll barely have the time to put out as much as I did in the vacation.


Okay well I've definitely overdone it now. I sold 1013 books already and September isn't even over yet. I hope I might be able to reach 1500 with this new novella I just published. Making a lot of money compared to the previous month. I hope this is not just a spike  I could be well on my way to being able to make a living out of writing!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I sold 2 books this month. Both of them today, thanks to a BargainBooksy ad.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Yay Clarissa. That's a huge jump!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

I wanted to do 3 new releases and was hoping for 12k for the month. I released 1 title and don't think I'm anywhere near a 2d, but I'm at 11.8k and trending for 15k. Still gonna try for 2d release. On the productivity side, I did edit an already published novella for inclusion in a box set with other authors (helped on the cover, too) and opened my first audiobook for auditions. Also did cover for one of the WIPs I'm working on. Still a pathetically small amount of work for the month since I do this FT (or, rather, I could do this FT if I wasn't being lazy).

ETA - I also spent a day recording an audiobook (just a 7700 word short as part of a book of 6 shorts), another day editing it, then 3 seconds deleting it and deciding I needed to open my books up to audition.


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't really have a sales goal as those really can't be predicted too well. What I am focusing on is production, as I just released a book (under one of my pseudonyms) and am finishing work on one of the suspense novels under my own name. I'm one of those authors who always seems on the edge of breaking through but just never seems to cross that threshold necessary to do so.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Yay Clarissa. That's a huge jump!


Hehe thanks ^^ I'm still thinking I need to wake up from this dream. So unreal, it's happening way faster than I initially thought.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I've now sold 4. My goal is 8, simply to beat my previous worst month ever total.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

It is apparent readers have different goals for my book than my target. Unless there is a big change during the last week, it will be my worst month since publishing. That's what I get for being so late in releasing the sequel. (It's still not ready )


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

I only have one book out right now - my target is 50. I just dropped the price to 99 cents for a promo going out tomorrow. Crossing fingers


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm happy to report that I managed to hit my sales goal.  I didn't have a number, I just wanted sales on book 2 and 3 from the series with my loss-leader.  Before the perma-free, both books hadn't had a sale since March.

So far this month between the US and UK I've got 6 sales on Book 2 and 4 sales on Book 3. 

Not earth-shattering, I know, but it's nice seeing dead books come to life.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I did not meet my sales goal. I will just have to write better books.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

I met mine.  (To sell at least one copy to a stranger.)  That's what happens when you set absurdly low goals.

And thanks to whoever it was on kboards who bought a copy.  You made my month!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I had hoped to at least match August sales and that worked out okay. 
Working on a big promo run in October so hopefully that'll kickstart the fall season.


----------



## Nicole Castro (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd like to hit 15 for my new novella (I'm at 13) and 10 for my second newest (8 now). I doubt it's gonna happen though. Not much time left.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

It's starting to look like I might meet my secretly hoped goal, which was double my stated goal of 50. I'm at 92 now... It might be close.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

My month-to-month KDP sales goal is simply to beat the month before. September is on the border right now, so we'll see what happens in the next few days.

However, September so far has been the third best Nook month I've had in the last year, and this has been my best sales month ever through CreateSpace. Even got a regional gaming store to order some of my books. So, all in all, actually a decent month for me. My Smashwords numbers are looking decent, but nowhere near my best, but I'll have to wait until the end of the quarter to confirm that.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm an optimist - 1,000 sales!

...well, maybe just more than last month then?


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I'm no closer to my goal of 8 than I was a week ago, despite knocking a dollar off the price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


> This reminds me, I had non-sales goals set for this month that I need to finish this weekend. I wanted to write at least 1 short story and publish


Remember, we've still got 3 to 4 days in the month. Now it's clutch time. Pull out all the stops and pump out as many words as you can. Could you do 20,000 in those 4 days? Hey, for most people that's a new book!


----------

